# Have You Ever Felt An "Attraction" To Someone/People On TAM?



## AliceInWonderland (Jun 4, 2015)

Is it normal to feel "attracted" to someone/people on TAM?

If so, why?


----------



## Voltaire2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

AliceInWonderland said:


> Is it normal to feel "attracted" to someone/people on TAM?
> 
> If so, why?


Dangerous subject, but I think I get where you're coming from. You are attracted to the idea of the person, you don't really know them, & perhaps they are saying things/expressing themselves in a way you wished your partner did. Is there a TAM fog? 

Cheers,
V(13)


----------



## AliceInWonderland (Jun 4, 2015)

Voltaire2013 said:


> Dangerous subject, but I think I get where you're coming from. You are attracted to the idea of the person, you don't really know them, & perhaps they are saying things/expressing themselves in a way you wished your partner did. Is there a TAM fog?
> 
> Cheers,
> V(13)


Yeah, I know it's a dangerous subject. I was worried about posting it. 
I am attracted to the idea of the person. They do express themselves and they are actually really nice. It's a breath of fresh air, really. 

It's an emotional thing.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Uhhh... 

Kind of an odd thread for a new poster.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Sure is.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I love the gorgeous Ladies in our private group. Got some love for some of the better men here too. But I am that kind of gal.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

* Nothing other than developing many great friendships with a lot of the absolutely fantastic people here!*


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

With a name like that, OP, you should know it's a bad idea to "go down the rabbit hole". It always ends badly.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Uhhh...
> 
> Kind of an odd thread for a new poster.


:iagree:

With only 31 posts, there can't have been too much interaction with any one particular TAMer unless Alice has been doing some serious lurking for awhile.

Having said that, OP your question is a "dangerous" one for this reason: are you fishing for a particular response from a particular person? In other words, are you hoping this particular poster will see your post, recognize himself as the person you are referring to, and then reach out to you privately via PM?

Because if that's the case, then yes, I think it's dangerous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

I fancy everyone here but that's just me! I tend to fancy a lot of people especially the feisty ones! :smile2:


----------



## Vorlon (Sep 13, 2012)

I think the OPs comments speaks to a common issue with the virtual world. 

Its similar to FB in that everyone posts about what a great life they have and the rest of us average Joes living with all of our own issues can get caught up in why is everyone's else life so good compared to mine. My wife has a tendency to get caught up in that. She has a great life by any definition but to hear her talk she feels like a failure that has missed out on all the fun in life. 

I think OLD falls prey to this in that people look at profiles create this image in their minds then talk over email or txt and it isn't until you meet IRL that anything real can be assessed. By then the fantasy created doesn't live up to the real person sitting across from you. 

But to address the OP question: Yes it has happened. No its not healthy unless your both looking to connect IRL. The fantasy we create in our minds rarely lives up to reality and the other person is totally unaware this is happening. It can resemble stalking. Although flattering it could be uncomfortable.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

No. 

There's a reason I have private messaging disabled. 

I look at everyone on TAM as a kind of teacher. 

In my distant past, had romantic notions for electronic people. It took my attention from the here & now. 

Even if I feel a kind of understanding with other members, at the end of the day I don't know any of them.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

No, not at all. I like what I have.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Uhhh...
> 
> Kind of an odd thread for a new poster.


Her other posts revolve around the death of her infant and her abusive fiance. She is quite vulnerable now so any show of kindness may be misunderstood. She is also a codependent. So, Members, take care with your posts.


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

I also think that this thread is a bad idea really i f i am honest. I cant see its needed really given what TAM revolves around.


----------



## Vorlon (Sep 13, 2012)

I disagree that the thread is a bad idea. 

The OP has a legitimate question. She was reaching out and like many others before her I believe her thoughts questions or ideas deserves some attention. Even if only to dissuade them from going down that path.

I'm sure that others before her and after have been attracted to the extreemly intelligent, sensitive, witty, intuitive, stunninngly georgous people that post here on TAM. 

I mean who wouldn't like us...we really are just that great. How could they resist.  

Maybe I'm niave but talking about it isn't bad. Encouraging it not so much.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

GusPolinski said:


> Uhhh...
> 
> Kind of an odd thread for a new poster.


FlowerChild / Aang


----------



## Somanylemons (May 2, 2015)

I think is a common phenomenon in all internet communities.

It must be a particular problem on TAM, because a lot of people who come here are in troubled marriages or have been cheated on. People who come here are probably in a phase of their lives where they feel the need for validation and love more strongly then normal. So yes I think it probably does happen.

It's important to be mindful and realise when you are falling into that trap.

I've been a part of online communities for many years and I've seen the negatives and the positives of them. I've seen people develop huge crushes on other members and then be hurt when those crushes are not returned. I've formed strong friendships with others that I still value to this day. I've also seen con men pray on the vulnerable and was once targeted myself. 

What I've learned is that most people are genuine, nice people, but at the same time you never ever really know someone when you meet them online and it's easy to build a fantasy around a person.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Aang is a persistent little devil, isn't he? Flower Child too.

:rofl:


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Personal said:


> :crazy:
> 
> You'd think whomever they are, that they would have something better to do.


The TV in mom's basement is broken and he's gotten board with internet porn and masturbation.


----------



## arabian (Jun 3, 2015)

Hmmm....as pointed out to you up thread, if you haven't met the person and spent time in their company, how can you be "attracted to them"? I mean OLD is a good example of where hopes get dashed when you finally meet the person. After 5mins in some cases, you want to get out of dodge because the person you have spent months writing to, just turned out to be a different person.

Oh, then there is the CATFISH effect. Anyone can tell anybody what they want to hear, and some people will take the bait hook, line and sinker. I am transparent, and what you see is what you get with no need for "likes" like teenagers, or pretending to be something I am not.

Some people always strive for people to like them, must be a self esteem issue.



AliceInWonderland said:


> Yeah, I know it's a dangerous subject. I was worried about posting it.
> I am attracted to the idea of the person. They do express themselves and they are actually really nice. It's a breath of fresh air, really.
> 
> It's an emotional thing.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Amplexor said:


> FlowerChild / Aang


Well, this changes the whole tenor of the question. It should be "have you ever felt an attraction to your sock puppet?"


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Amplexor said:


> FlowerChild / Aang


Makes sense. That said, I was thinking that it might actually be someone else.

Still might be, I suppose.


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

Amplexor said:


> The TV in mom's basement is broken and he's gotten board with internet porn and masturbation.


Sorry for acting like a thicko.....:smile2:... But are you saying that flowerchild has 3 accounts on here?... If i am wrong forget me and i will crawl back into my corner:grin2:...

I cant really understand why people have mulitple accounts unless they are banned and then i understand why they do it....

These people must have such boring lives lol.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

melw74 said:


> Sorry for acting like a thicko.....:smile2:... But are you saying that flowerchild has 3 accounts on here?... If i am wrong forget me and i will crawl back into my corner:grin2:...
> 
> I cant really understand why people have mulitple accounts unless they are banned and then i understand why they do it....
> 
> These people must have such boring lives lol.


Yes, and all 3 now banned.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Yes, and all 3 now banned.


And no doubt, there will be more...so....stay tuned!


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Yes, and all 3 now banned.


Bloody hell i cant believe it.... whats the point?. Also i am sure she was posting telling people that she was being abused by her husband then she told people (this is as flowerchild) that she had left him thanking everyone then came back and said she had met someone else??.

Then with Alice in wonderland she said that she was in a long term relationship with this guy?? and other things.

I have to be honest i thought from the beginning that flowerchild was being less than truthful in many things she was saying, but it was not place to say and i did not want to cause trouble i was always a little wary incase i was wrong, but there was just something that did not sit right she was very contradicting with things she was saying.

I remember one of her very first posts about her hubby looking at other women in front of her and how much it hurt her. Then the next day saying she was being abused by him and had been for years... and needed help it was then i thought something fishy is going on here, but other people never thought anything, so i just kept out of it.

The only thing that gets my back up is that there are genuine people out there that are in trouble and need help i can never understand why other people want to make a mockery out of that:frown2:.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

melw74 said:


> Bloody hell i cant believe it.... whats the point?. Also i am sure she was posting telling people that she was being abused by her husband then she told people (this is as flowerchild) that she had left him thanking everyone then came back and said she had met someone else??.
> 
> Then with Alice in wonderland she said that she was in a long term relationship with this guy?? and other things.
> 
> ...


I did believe FC's story, most of it, until Aang came on the scene.

I did not believe Alice for a nano-second.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

There are a handful of personalities here that I feel - through their posts, a lifestyle... had I/we known them in real life .... (along with their spouse).... we would get along WELL..... I think they'd fit in wonderfully with our group of friends... have a cup of Java, oh & a beer for the guys .. and shoot the breeze...







... . then there are others .... 

I've met 1 TAMer in real life ...I'd say she represented herself AS SHE IS ... if anything.. even sweeter than I would have expected... we had a great time. 

Yrs ago now ...I laughed so hard.... there was a female poster who had a very PASSIVE husband (she is gone now)...we had some back & forths over another issue.... 

She shares with me about this 1 male poster...(long gone also)....that his posts leave her feeling like "a dripping puddle on the floor.. she just melts"...I mean everything he represented is what she WANTED in her husband.. 

I must admit.. He was admirable -but he also ticked me off plenty of times.. but that was fun too... Knowing her character /background ....ultra conservative... I just took what she said as "speaking out loud".. we all do it among friends... I didn't think anything more of it.. ...

Yet it was telling how one's contributions can AFFECT another on the other side of a computer screen.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

Attraction with TAM members is a ligit topic even though it was posted by a banned user.

I know of at least one EA between two members who got banned a couple of years ago because of it. Another member was targeted by a troll and cultivated an EA in someone who had thought it could never happen to them.

Attraction is a real danger and boundaries are needed here as much as everywhere else. 

This topic was considered in this thread from last year:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/192866-tam-crushes.html


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

SecondTime'Round said:


> I did believe FC's story, most of it, until Aang came on the scene.
> 
> I did not believe Alice for a nano-second.


I did not see any posts from anyone called Aang. I missed that:smile2:... but they must think that the moderators are stupid and they can keep getting away with it by coming on and pretending to be someone else.

I never believed any of flowerchilds story. It was just a gut feeling i had.


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

melw74 said:


> I did not seing any posts from anyone called Aang. I missed that:smile2:... but they must think that the moderators are stupid and they can keep getting away with it by coming on and pretending to be someone else.
> 
> I never believed any of flowerchilds story. It was just a gut feeling i had.


Who is this poster, I can't remember send any posts from this user... And 3 accounts? I mean like someone said here they must have really boring lives and no job.

As the thread question, no never felt any attraction to anyone here, but then again. Most of us are married or in relationships and this forum from my point of view it's not or doesn't have any resemblance with a " dating" forum...

As friendship that could happen but even then it's a stretch. 

But I can have a "crush" on the avatars which most of them are very funny:laugh:


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I find a lot of people on TAM attractive. 

The internet barrier is a good boundary but Mrs. Conan and I had to learn to establish great boundaries early on.

I meet loads of wonderful people in ministry and dangerous attractions can form quickly.

We have learned to keep strong boundaries that have allowed us to develop very deep friendships with people.

Meeting TAMMers irl would be cool. I would love to have a beer or coffee and shoot the wind for a couple hours. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

melw74 said:


> I did not see any posts from anyone called Aang. I missed that:smile2:... but they must think that the moderators are stupid and they can keep getting away with it by coming on and pretending to be someone else.
> 
> I never believed any of flowerchilds story. It was just a gut feeling i had.


Aang came on as Flowerchild's now boyfriend, junior high school crush.

"He" was asking what he could do to help her and have a good relationship with her.

It was quite the show.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

AliceInWonderland said:


> Is it normal to feel "attracted" to someone/people on TAM?
> 
> If so, why?


Was it my ice cream/milk post that won you over??? :grin2:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

melw74 said:


> Bloody hell i cant believe it.... whats the point?. Also i am sure she was posting telling people that she was being abused by her husband then she told people (this is as flowerchild) that she had left him thanking everyone then came back and said she had met someone else??.
> 
> Then with Alice in wonderland she said that she was in a long term relationship with this guy?? and other things.
> 
> ...


What's the point?

There are a surprisingly large number of people who do this. Every forum on the internet plagued with them.

These are folks who have nothing better to do than make up stories.

The number increases when college lets out for semester breaks and summer break.

Why do thy do it? 

Some for the same reason that kids use to call people and ask them if the "Sir Albert in a can." and other phone pranks. Entertainment; they are bored.

Then there are the mentally ill ones... I know someone who does this. He always posts as a female. He has files with the facts for each of the elaborate personalities that he develops. 

He's a writer and says it's just him honing his fiction character development. And it's entertainment.

ETA: No he does not post on TAM. Just thought I'd say.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Something tells me I should be embarrassed but, I'm not. Shame on that person for getting attention by talking about a dead infant. That is one sick mofo.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Mrs LaMancha gave me the hardest time ever for crushing on Wonder Woman and Carole King at the same time - because she said neither of them could be real! (Wonder Woman too strong and Carole King too musically talented to be true)


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

I get so many folks on TAM crushing on me because of my sexy avatar pic. I have to reply to my many PM's with "No, that's really not me...I swear!"


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> What's the point?
> 
> There are a surprisingly large number of people who do this. Every forum on the internet plagued with them.
> 
> ...


It does surprise me how anyone can be entertained by this I can think of better things to be entertained by, but like you say there are people that do this, but i think its really sad. Especially on a site like this where a lot of people are having real true life problems, for some these problems are a big part if not the biggest part of their lives, so for some who just come to get kicks i think its terribly sad:|

People like you take time to give them the best possible advice they can, seems a waste of time, but you do not know who is real who is not you just have to believe that these people are real people with real problems.


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> Aang came on as Flowerchild's now boyfriend, junior high school crush.
> 
> "He" was asking what he could do to help her and have a good relationship with her.
> 
> It was quite the show.


Ahhhh right thank you. I missed all that..... your right what a show. So she was posing as him too, so bloody strange she must have a really boring life lol.


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

Kristisha said:


> Who is this poster, I can't remember send any posts from this user... And 3 accounts? I mean like someone said here they must have really boring lives and no job.
> 
> As the thread question, no never felt any attraction to anyone here, but then again. Most of us are married or in relationships and this forum from my point of view it's not or doesn't have any resemblance with a " dating" forum...
> 
> ...


Flower child. Apparently she was the same person as the one who started this thread, but she said some things that you really would not make up stories about, one was losing a child at 3 months. I hope this part was true, because i cant think of anything worse or anyone thinking up something so horrible, when a real person somewhere is going through something so horrifically heartbreaking.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I'd go gay for Gus.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> I'd go gay for Gus.


Hey, this is not a pick-up site. Simmer down! :grin2:


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

bandit.45 said:


> I'd go gay for Gus.


 The guy is just phenomenal with iPhone. What is not to like?:wink2:


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

yeah_right said:


> I get so many folks on TAM crushing on me because of my sexy avatar pic. I have to reply to my many PM's with "No, that's really not me...I swear!"


That's not you? Well crap, thanks for ruining the fantasy!

I don't understand you people, am I the only one to use an actual picture of myself as my avatar?


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

melw74 said:


> Flower child. Apparently she was the same person as the one who started this thread, but she said some things that you really would not make up stories about, one was losing a child at 3 months. I hope this part was true, because i cant think of anything worse or anyone thinking up something so horrible, when a real person somewhere is going through something so horrifically heartbreaking.


I really think the entire story was fiction, sadly.

I think she/he is perhaps a budding fiction writer and trying out some stories here. I knew immediately it was Flowerchild because of the writing style and mostly excellent grammar. Also, she was sure to clarify right off the bat that she was not married, he was just her fiancee, something she bungled in her original story of being held captive for a year. 

Also, just like Flowerchild, Alice said over and over ad nauseum how she lived her for child. In her first story, her child was alive, but in her second, her child was dead. Still, her commitment to motherhood was unwavering in her tale.

I also think I know who she/he had a crush on!!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

SecondTime'Round said:


> I really think the entire story was fiction, sadly.
> 
> I think she/he is perhaps a budding fiction writer and trying out some stories here. I knew immediately it was Flowerchild because of the writing style and mostly excellent grammar. Also, she was sure to clarify right off the bat that she was not married, he was just her fiancee, something she bungled in her original story of being held captive for a year.
> 
> ...


That's creepy.

Also note that as Aang, the poster got very angry when I suggested that FC has no business taking care of a baby if she goes into catatonic states 5 or more times a day. "Aang" come back on the attack about how FC is a wonderful mother, she loves her child...


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

SecondTime'Round said:


> I really think the entire story was fiction, sadly.
> 
> I think she/he is perhaps a budding fiction writer and trying out some stories here. I knew immediately it was Flowerchild because of the writing style and mostly excellent grammar. Also, she was sure to clarify right off the bat that she was not married, he was just her fiancee, something she bungled in her original story of being held captive for a year.
> 
> ...


Bloody hell.... You are in the know. Think i should be taking a leaf out of your book... are you Miss marple:laugh:. You seem to have it all worked out, and you know who her crush was (Oh please tell:wink2. Its a little sad as well really, maybe she was lonely who needed someone to make her feel better, Maybe her story about the abuse and her dead child was her reaching out for someone?. Maybe she just craved attention who knows?. Its something we will never know, all we can do is speculate.


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> That's creepy.
> 
> Also note that as Aang, the poster got very angry when I suggested that FC has no business taking care of a baby if she goes into catatonic states 5 or more times a day. "Aang" come back on the attack about how FC is a wonderful mother, she loves her child...


Hmmm its all really strange.... Her sticking up for herself n all.


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> That's creepy.
> 
> Also note that as Aang, the poster got very angry when I suggested that FC has no business taking care of a baby if she goes into catatonic states 5 or more times a day. "Aang" come back on the attack about how FC is a wonderful mother, she loves her child...


The sad part in this whole story is that she used the child story to catch the attention of the forum but what it's baffling is the fact she could memorise the all the lies she told on so many accounts..


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

Kristisha said:


> The sad part in this whole story is that she used the child story to catch the attention of the forum but what it's baffling is the fact she could memorise the all the lies she told on so many accounts..


Honestly. Some people are such good liars. My husbands brother hes a terrible story teller and nobody knows why he does it.

Somebody came up to my husband a while ago and said " oh i hear your brother is buying a caravan with your sister"..... My husband just tole him he never heard anything about it.... Lies.

He also told us that he saw a mutual friend of ours in a supermarket in the reduced isle told us a whole conversation he had with him..... Lies he was in Switzerland??. 

My husband is into horse racing was in the bookies putting a bet on... his brother was in there told him to back a horse that he was given by another friend of my hubby... we saw him the same day who said he had never seen his brother, but he still swears all these things happens... he lies and lies about all sorts I am sure he lies so much that he actually believes them. He lives in this bubble.. my husbands other brother and sister said hes always been like it... I cant Imagine living with someone like that?.

Everything people seem to bring up tho he remembers and tells the story the same he actually remembers everything he says, and he swears by it even tho we know hes lying.

I am glad i married the right brother:grin2:.


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

melw74 said:


> Honestly. Some people are such good liars. My husbands brother hes a terrible story teller and nobody knows why he does it.
> 
> Somebody came up to my husband a while ago and said " oh i hear your brother is buying a caravan with your sister"..... My husband just tole him he never heard anything about it.... Lies.
> 
> ...



Thank God you married the right brother:grin2: but honestly how does he do it?

I mean I couldn't do it, especially like this user, when the story or stories are so complicated and even so they make it more complex:surprise:

They do have a good memory:|


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

Well, he/she must have an "attraction" to someone here, or why keep coming back under multiple names w/multiple stories.


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

Kristisha said:


> Thank God you married the right brother:grin2: but honestly how does he do it?
> 
> I mean I couldn't do it, especially like this user, when the story or stories are so complicated and even so they make it more complex:surprise:
> 
> They do have a good memory:|


I am really not sure. My husband does not even know. He just says hes done since he was little. I get on really well his wife, but i am always thinking must be hell living with him.. I mean what sort of lies would he tell her?.


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

melw74 said:


> I am really not sure. My husband does not even know. He just says hes done since he was little. I get on really well his wife, but i am always thinking must be hell living with him.. I mean what sort of lies would he tell her?.


I wouldn't trust him with nothing and I wouldn't believe a word of what he says.

I will always have my guard up but then again what's the point in living like this...?


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

Nope, I don't think that's normal. I think I've liked and respected some people's opinions, but I still don't know them, so how could I feel attracted to them? It's like reading an article and falling for the author. I find it a bit absurd.

Edited to add: and upon reading the rest of the thread, I stick by with my assumption, she/he is not normal, lol


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

I have found that if you carefully word your contributions to the 
various threads, there's little to no chance that others will find
anything attractive about you.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

melw74 said:


> Hmmm its all really strange.... Her sticking up for herself n all.


I get the impression that this was sarcastic... 


The point is that Aang sticking up for FC in exactly the same manner, even using the exact same words she used on other threads was one of the things that gave Aang away as being FC.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

melw74 said:


> Its a little sad as well really, maybe she was lonely who needed someone to make her feel better, Maybe her story about the abuse and her dead child was her reaching out for someone?. Maybe she just craved attention who knows?. Its something we will never know, all we can do is speculate.


It is sad in some ways. If she (or he) is lonely they should just come out and say so not make up story after story under different accounts.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> I'd go gay for Gus.


Bandit and Gus? Sorry I just had to.....>
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

honcho said:


> Bandit and Gus? Sorry I just had to.....>
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:laugh::rofl::rofl:


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> I get the impression that this was sarcastic...
> 
> 
> The point is that Aang sticking up for FC in exactly the same manner, even using the exact same words she used on other threads was one of the things that gave Aang away as being FC.


You think i am being sarcastic?? If so not all sorry i gave you that impression... I actually did mean i found it strange that she came on sticking up for herself as someone else and went to those lengths... I was being serious.... Like you say tho she thought people were stupid, but clearly they was not they sussed her out, and like i said i thought there was something fishy from the start, but did not want to say something in case i was wrong.


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

honcho said:


> Bandit and Gus? Sorry I just had to.....>
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sorry to intrude on your convo, but i LOVE planes trains and automobiles one of my favourite films:smile2:.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

bandit.45 said:


> I'd go gay for Gus.


Pick me up at 8?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> Pick me up at 8?


I am so there girlfriend. :grin2:


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> It is sad in some ways. If she (or he) is lonely they should just come out and say so not make up story after story under different accounts.


It is a weak person. It takes strength to be open and honest. Sometimes people lie or hide instead. Maybe they want to be truthful, but just are not there yet.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

ok, spill the beans on who /he/she was attracted to.... don't leave us hanging like that... lol


Bandit and Gus... total hilarity. I have been so cracking up... I about choked on my coffee with the PT & A pic..:rofl:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Now where did I stash those heels and garters?


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

bandit.45 said:


> Now where did I stash those heels and garters?



Don't forget to shave your legs! 


and beard... LOL


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

melw74 said:


> It does surprise me how anyone can be entertained by this I can think of better things to be entertained by, but like you say there are people that do this, but i think its really sad. Especially on a site like this where a lot of people are having real true life problems, for some these problems are a big part if not the biggest part of their lives, so for some who just come to get kicks i think its terribly sad:|
> 
> People like you take time to give them the best possible advice they can, seems a waste of time, *but you do not know who is real who is not you just have to believe that these people are real people with real problems.*


This is why -when meeting anyone in real life ... or reading characters on a forum..it's very similar.... it takes TIME and CONSISTENCY to see what someone is made of....if they are lying through their teeth.. it will surface.. Sounds like it did very quickly for this Flower Child, Aang ... 

I wasn't following these threads, I did quickly read that one about loosing a child.. she never said what happened.. and no one asked..

For the life of me, I wouldn't understand the trolling mindset...go in pi$$ people off with fabrications.. or feed them sob stories.. for what ? If not bringing your true self to a help board...anything outside of this is just to stir mischief.. hate.. For this.. thank God for the Mods... to weed 'em out ! ...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Nope, as everyone is half a world away, and I don't do the whole online thing. Need someone I can ram physically. Sometimes I fun-flirt but that's just to see reactions/muck around but that's about it. No intentions and I highly recommend against it actually, especially if you use this forum for relationship advice!!!


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

SimplyAmorous said:


> This is why -when meeting anyone in real life ... or reading characters on a forum..it's very similar.... it takes TIME and CONSISTENCY to see what someone is made of....if they are lying through their teeth.. it will surface.. Sounds like it did very quickly for this Flower Child, Aang ...
> 
> I wasn't following these threads, I did quickly read that one about loosing a child.. she never said what happened.. and no one asked..
> 
> For the life of me, I wouldn't understand the trolling mindset...go in pi$$ people off with fabrications.. or feed them sob stories.. for what ? If not bringing your true self to a help board...anything outside of this is just to stir mischief.. hate.. For this.. thank God for the Mods... to weed 'em out ! ...


Hey I wanna know how you managed to get a picture of my Ex>..... Sorry could not resist... Yes I am still bitter when it comes to him:smile2:


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

hookares said:


> I have found that if you carefully word your contributions to the
> various threads, there's little to no chance that others will find
> anything attractive about you.


:rofl:


----------



## speeedbump (Mar 12, 2013)

Although it's never anything serious, for some of us who are stuck in a sex-starved marriage, it's tempting to read posts from someone of the opposite sex who actually has a libido to think, "If only i was married to someone like that..."

And if you see a few other details that appeal to you, there's a part of your mind that thinks, if I ever get out of my dead marriage, I'd really like to meet someone like _that_.

Being lonely and desperate can kind of f$%# with your head, even if it's just a fleeting thought.


----------

